# David Beckham (?)



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I am sure he is intact, but maybe this picture is a fake...anyway, most of the comments make me barf! People are CRAZY!!!!!!







:

(warning: nude man picture)

http://perezhilton.com/topics/david_...e_20070417.php


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Gives new meaning to "Bend it like Beckham," eh? (That's a soccer phrase, and a movie)

Sorry. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, some of those comments were absurd. I bet some of the comments that defended intact penises were from MDC members


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Some of those people come off as so ignorant!!! Luckily, there are some non-clueless people posting, too.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I cannot believe how completely uneducated some people are. Hopefully they will learn a few things before they have children.


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

I checked it out. It was sad the things some people were saying. But just as many were on there spreading good info.... maybe it'll help someone.







:


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

The stupidity of people, shocked that a European man is NORMAL.


----------



## Stampy (Oct 19, 2005)

IIRC, Beckham is either 1/4 or 1/8 Jewish...???

Who cares anyway......







:


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I would expect most of the posters defending the virtues of a normal penis were british. After all most of them are intact or with an intact guy.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
The stupidity of people, shocked that a European man is NORMAL.

Yep!







:


----------



## Zwillingsmama (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like a normal penis to me.
In fact, I've never seen a real live circumcised penis. I saw one on the internet once because I was curious.
It looked so naked! It made me want to put a little coat on it.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

:

Like a little Mexican Hairless dog (sorry, I'm so used to hearing 'Sharpei' from the other side, plus was reading dog rescue stuff last night till late).


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Can you imagine how offended Americans would be if we showed a photo of a famous naked American woman in an area where FGM is the norm and people posted comments about how nasty/cheesy/dirty her normal vagina was? Yet, some Americans are OK with saying the same thing about a normal intact penis.







:


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zwillingsmama* 
It looked so naked! It made me want to put a little coat on it.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I couldn't resist posting my opinion about normal penii.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zwillingsmama* 
Looks like a normal penis to me.
In fact, I've never seen a real live circumcised penis. I saw one on the internet once because I was curious.
It looked so naked! It made me want to put a little coat on it.


















Well, I think he's yummy!! But the ignorance of some of the folks was AMAZING!!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Circumcised penises look so naked compared to intact penises







I've only seen adult circumcised penises online, but seeing little boys with a naked glans is so disturbing to me







: I'm so lucky that I don't have to see them very often b/c almost nobody circumcises around here...

love and peace.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Some comments







:







and other comments







: Is it bad that I'm enjoying the American-bashing comments so much?







: I guess that, as an American, I can enjoy them guilt free, right?







:

love and peace.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

It's one of the truly tough parts of being an intactivist that sometimes you have to look at photos of buff British soccer stars as part of your "research".


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee* 
It's one of the truly tough parts of being an intactivist that sometimes you have to look at photos of buff British soccer stars as part of your "research".


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm just offended at the fact that so many people have no problem insulting someone else's genitals!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee* 
It's one of the truly tough parts of being an intactivist that sometimes you have to look at photos of buff British soccer stars as part of your "research".

















...uh...yeah...I was just doing research on the computer honey...


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

<<I'm just offended at the fact that so many people have no problem insulting someone else's genitals!>>

Well, I'm sure David has no problem with anything "they" say. I had to do a bit of searching around to see if the "tattoo's are wrong" comments that they made were accurate. From what I could see, this photo must be some years ago because the tattoos are right from his younger years but he's added sleeves and other stuff since.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

What is a poofter?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

A derogatory term for a gay man.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ann-Marita* 
What is a poofter?

A derogatory word for a gay male.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
A derogatory word for a gay male.


If so, is that necessary to keep in your post?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katfka* 
If so, is that necessary to keep in your post?









My guess would be that she only included it in the first place because she was directly quoting her dd...

love and peace.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ann-Marita* 
What is a poofter?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
A derogatory term for a gay man.

I thought it was the same as _metrosexual._


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I edited my post because I didn't mean to deride anyone's sexual orientation.
Very sorry. We use that term for straight men who are into fashion, hair prods,
etc. . . more self absorbed, narcissistic but I'll stop using it if it could have the other insulting connotation. Thanks,


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I thought more metrosexual in context, too. (I prefer 'poncy', not to be confused with a 'nonce'.) Regardless, he's tres cute.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee* 
Very sorry. We use that term for straight men who are into fashion, hair prods,
etc. . . more self absorbed, narcissistic but I'll stop using it if it could have the other insulting connotation. Thanks,

If I needed a definition of metrosexual for a dictionary that would be it.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
Circumcised penises look so naked compared to intact penises







I've only seen adult circumcised penises online, but seeing little boys with a naked glans is so disturbing to me







: I'm so lucky that I don't have to see them very often b/c almost nobody circumcises around here...

love and peace.









I take care of another little boy who is 2 and he is circumcised. It actually makes me feel sick to my stomach every single time I change him. I hate circumcision and am so so happy that I left my son intact!


----------



## 4stgal (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree that its a total fake, but some of those responses are crazy. I mean, how can something natural be gross?? Its just so sad. Besides, they all look the same when they are ready to be used.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

I tried to leave a message on there, but the site crashed







: I was going to say something like "you know, in Europe we have a little something called personal hygiene. It involves water and soap, and it makes it completely unnessecary to cut off any bodyparts to stay clean. And the American girls who think that normal-looking penises are gross? You don't know what you're missing!"








I love to leave messages like that on that type of site, just to stir things up a bit







:


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zwillingsmama* 
Looks like a normal penis to me.
In fact, I've never seen a real live circumcised penis. I saw one on the internet once because I was curious.
It looked so naked! It made me want to put a little coat on it.

















me to


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

it wont let me look it


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

now it did looks intact to me and he's pretty good looking i might say


----------



## bunniemunch (May 28, 2005)

i ruined one womans dream... sorry prince william isnt cut woman


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4stgal* 
I agree that its a total fake, but some of those responses are crazy. I mean, how can something natural be gross?? Its just so sad.

It's definitely a hackjob of a picture. Celebrity fakes aren't exactly uncommon. But some of the comments do crack me up. Sad, maybe...but those women will also never know what sex really can be...it's not just the guy who suffers!


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

This whole thread is friggin' hilarious!!

I didn't go past the censored picture (respectfully, I wouldn't want my DP checking out some girl's uncircumcised vagina, so I act accordingly







); but I have to say that I think it's great that someone like David Beckham (who obviously makes girls go crazy; and who has a wife who's decidedly gorgeous) is intact; because maybe that will prompt some uncirc "fad" that changes society. *fingers crossed*

PS: Beckham has caveman/monster feet!









.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
This whole thread is friggin' hilarious!!

I didn't go past the censored picture (respectfully, I wouldn't want my DP checking out some girl's uncircumcised vagina, so I act accordingly







); but I have to say that I think it's great that someone like David Beckham (who obviously makes girls go crazy; and who has a wife who's decidedly gorgeous) is intact; because maybe that will prompt some uncirc "fad" that changes society. *fingers crossed*

PS: Beckham has caveman/monster feet!









.


He's British, routine infant circ doesn't happen here. So most men are intact.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiffer23* 
I take care of another little boy who is 2 and he is circumcised. It actually makes me feel sick to my stomach every single time I change him. I hate circumcision and am so so happy that I left my son intact!

I almost passed out the first time I changed the diaper of a circumcised baby. It caught me totally off guard because all my boys are intact and I forgot that circumcision is so common in the US (I was living there then)


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

It made me want to put a little coat on it.


----------

